# droit de cité



## T&I

hola:

por favor, ayudadme en la siguiente frase:

" les formes abrégées ont également acquis droit de cité" 

contexto: está hablando de los diccionarios. podría ser: las formas abreviadas están igualmente a la derecha de la cita??

GRACIAS


----------



## Talant

Hola Carmen,

Yo creo que es más bien una metáfora. El "droit de cité" es algo así como el derecho de ciudadanía, es decir, el reconocimiento formal a su existencia.

Saludos


----------



## T&I

y en esta frase? no  lo entiendo.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

_*Droit de cité.* _Jouissance de tous les droits de citoyen, de membre d'une cité, avec les privilèges qui en découlent :

acquis de *acquérir

*Las formas abreviadas han adquirido igualmente su derecho propio.


----------



## Talant

"las formas abreviadas también han logrado/obtenido su aceptación/reconocimiento/..." o manteniendo un poco la metáfora..... "su pasaporte/sus papeles"

Saludos


----------



## IsaSol

Es mas bien lo que dice Talant: Avoir droit de cité = être admis quelque part. Au sens figuré surtout. 
_Avoir Droit de cité chez Jéhovah_ ( como dice una cancion de Georges Brassens!)= tener el dechero al cielo (au paradis)

Donc, Carmenloac es mas o menos:les formes abrégées ont leur place, elles sont reconnues et donc se sont imposées à nous.
Bonne chance!


----------



## anneta

Hola! ¿ qué significa la expresión : " ne plus avoir *droit de cité"?*

Gracias


----------



## Domtom

-
Avoir droit de cité , se refiere al hecho de ser admitido en un ámbito, o de tener ciertas prerrogativas.

Así:

- tener derecho de ciudadanía
- contar con la aceptación popular
- contar con la aprobación general

Ne plus avoir droit de cité, sería, por ejemplo, no tener ya derecho de ciudadanía..


----------



## anneta

Gracias! En el contexto en el que me aparece esta expresión creo que la mejor traduccíón es no contar ya con la aprobación general
saludos


----------



## pickis

Derecho de la ciudadanía creo que es correcto. Al menos hay más de 30.000 entradas en google.
¡Saludos!


----------



## Schrift

*Nueva pregunta
Hilo unido*​
Hola necesito ayuda con esta frase:"Oú la culture n'a pas droit de cité",no me queda claro que quiere decir.
Una posibildad puede ser: "En donde la ciudad no tiene derecho a la cultura", o estoy muy equivocada.


----------



## Aurori

Talant said:


> Hola Carmen,
> 
> Yo creo que es más bien una metáfora. El "droit de cité" es algo así como el derecho de ciudadanía, es decir, el reconocimiento formal a su existencia.
> 
> Saludos


 
Creo que la traducción exacta es "carta de naturaleza", pero aquí no cabe una traducción literal y sería más bien



Talant said:


> "las formas abreviadas también han logrado/obtenido su aceptación/reconocimiento/..."
> 
> Saludos


----------



## rennichi

Aunque encuentro este hilo meses después de publicado, no quiero dejar de echar mi particular cuarto a espadas: en español, «carta de naturaleza» también se emplea en sentido metafórico, referido a ideas, principios, etc... que se aplican normalmente y sin problema alguno en una determinada situación. Por eso la solución propuesta por el compañero que sugería precisamente «carta de naturaleza» es correcta también, a mi modo de ver, en este caso concreto. 
Un saludo muy cordial a todos.


----------



## Carla Breut

Hola, 
Mi comentario llega un poco tarde... Yo traduciría "avoir droit de cité" por "tener cabida".

"Las formas abreviadas tienen igualmente cabida".

C.


----------



## mlar3

Hola, 

Mi comentario llega incluso más tarde.. pero yo traduciría " avoir droit de cité" por "ser digno de mención"

Saludos


----------



## Gévy

Hola mlar, y bienvenida al foro  :

Lo que pasa es que "cité" en esta expresión, no se refiere al verbo citar, sino a une cité = una ciudad.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En todo caso, *mlar3*, para lo que sugieres debería ser "droit d'être cité".


----------



## jaimichu

Totalmente de acuerdo con Carla Breut: "tener cabida" me parece una traducción muy válida para el sentido figurado.
Saludos,
Jaime


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,


jaimichu said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con Carla Breut: "tener cabida" me parece una traducción muy válida para el sentido figurado.
> Saludos,
> Jaime


Como siempre depende del contexto. A mí me parece que _tener cabida_ le resta fuerza a _droit de cité_ y corresponde más a: _a toute sa place_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## jaimichu

Tienes razón Cintia&Martine: debería haber dicho que, en mi contexto, en sentigo figurado, "tener cabida" es la traducción que estaba buscando para "droit de cité": 

"à l'époque seul l'obscurantisme avait droit de cité".

Saludos,
Jaime


----------



## doñacucha

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
*hilos unidos*​
Y en este caso droit de cité puede ser traducido por tiene cabida o aceptación popular?

L’émergence de pensées radicales qui rompent avec les compromis de la gauche sociale libérale retrouvent droit de cité. 

La aparición de pensamientos radicales que rompen con los compromisos de la izquierda social liberal encuentran aceptación popular / tienen cabida.


----------

